# Three favorite bottles?



## matthew lucier (Feb 5, 2021)

Couldn't decide so how about a straight sided Chero-cola, a swirl Chero and a diamond pattern Chero. All produced in my home town, except for the one that wasn't. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 5, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Couldn't decide so how about a straight sided Chero-cola, a swirl Chero and a diamond pattern Chero. All produced in my home town, except for the one that wasn't.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Ha! Forgot the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 5, 2021)

2 of them kinda have that Art Deco Look.  LEON.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> 2 of them kinda have that Art Deco Look. LEON.


The one that wasn't? The swirl Chero. Hey, hemihampton, I see you like marbles, would you like to see how I display some of mine? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 7, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> The one that wasn't? The swirl Chero. Hey, hemihampton, I see you like marbles, would you like to see how I display some of mine?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


It's a light w/51 marbles set in oak above the entry of my claw foot tub/shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 13, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Ha! Forgot the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What town are they?


----------



## matthew lucier (Aug 23, 2021)

Wadersmith said:


> What town are they?


Columbus, Ga, Macon,Ga, Birmingham, Al-a-bam......

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------

